# Tobiko/Roe



## i_have_gas (May 23, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone ever tried feeding their FW fish tobiko? You know, those small little red fish eggs you get when you go for sushi?

Is it generally safe?










Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have. The fish loved it but I think its a bit oily (as most fish eggs are).


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

When I used to fish for smelt in Kits I'd save the roe, freeze it in ice cube trays and feed it. Tobiko, I believe is just smelt roe with food coloring in it. It's a great way to prep fish for spawning, but a bit too high fat for a regular diet.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tobiko is Flying Fish Roe !

Stuart


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I was told that True tobiko is flying fish roe, but the stuff you get around here is died smelt eggs, much like you don't get real crab in a california roll


----------

